# West out of Morrison CO (74)



## nw60312 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi - Any comments/feedback of 74 west out Morrison?

Thanks!


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

personally, I think it's safer coming down rather than going up. Do Deer Creek to Highgrade, then work your way over to 74 and beat the traffic


----------



## DLine (Aug 20, 2004)

Unless you do it early in the morning, the road is much busier than Deer Creek (lots of motorcycle traffic). The grade is not particualrly steep, and the road is pretty beat up in areas. That said, it's not a bad ride at all.


----------

